# Depression and anxiety



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 16, 2018)

Whose suffered from depression and anxiety and what helps you other than pharmaceuticals?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2018)

Meditation 

Cannabis indica 

Doing something to actively improve what I am not happy about


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2018)

Prayer!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Doing something to actively improve what I am not happy about



If I can’t do what POB mentioned then I tend to feed my manic tendencies by learning something new or picking up a hobby. My mind gets hyper focused on the new thing and I find myself having renewed energy.


----------



## stanley (Mar 16, 2018)

a nice wee bit THC ,some laughter and a fuk you.hallo positive attitude.

ONE LIFE LIVE  IT

its all in the mind ,or what you let others try put in your mind.
you are your own gate keeper ,up to you what you let in..


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 16, 2018)

lifting, sex, keeping yourself busy.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

Focusing on helping other people.

especially people who are in worse place than you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 17, 2018)

We try to keep feelings off the board


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 17, 2018)

Life sucks buy a helmet


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Focusing on helping other people.
> 
> especially people who are in worse place than you.



Maybe the best advice I've ever read on this board.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 17, 2018)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> Whose suffered from depression and anxiety and what helps you other than pharmaceuticals?



Have you always had it, if not when did it start?
High E2 can cause that. Possibly low E2 also.
What meds are you taking, or what are you taking in general?


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 17, 2018)

Clinical depression/anxiety could be due to a chemical imbalance. Not uncommon at all. But if so, ya might need some pharmaceutical help. Some light benzos work wonders for anxiety.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> lifting, sex, keeping yourself busy.



Amen Gibby


----------



## stonetag (Mar 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Focusing on helping other people.
> 
> especially people who are in worse place than you.



This for sure, works like a champ. The honesty of kids is like no other.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannabis helps me a lot, moreso with depression though. Depending on the strain, it can exacerbate anxiety for me.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 17, 2018)

ptsd corrected with meditation and psychotherapy, don't allow your mind to think wrong feelings or anxiety by repetition of correction.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm prescribed 90 1mg Xanax for anxiety and depression and I try and stay away from it because I fall asleep.. have conversation I TOTALLY forget having.. Xanax is the devil, stay away from it


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 18, 2018)

Xanax is one of the worst drugs there is would never recommend it. 

If you need Meds don’t go with benzodiazepines they are highly addictive go with a *Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs).
*[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]


[/COLOR]

recommened blood work, diet, life style changes etc many things to do before ever jumping to a drug. If all else fails smoke the weed before getting any kind of script 

i personally do stuff like Jin said for other people who need help that shit right there is the biggest high, sometimes I feel guilty that I feel so good for helping people out.

big brothers programs, special olympics, help out with animals a lot etc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2018)

I used to take xannys and post like crazy untill i passed out..Next day i wouldnt have a clue what i actually wrote...Its a strong creepy drug


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2018)

Coming off heavy benzos is the single worste thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 19, 2018)

Benzo's are crazy. Back about 6-7 years ago I was in a rough spot depression/anxiety wise. Panic attacks and whatnot. It's super easy, I found, to go into an urgent care, say all the right things and get a nice big rx for Xanax. Doctor's often treat it like a magic pill instead of recommending the person go to therapy, volunteer, adjust their diet, exercise etc...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 9, 2018)

Fitness is the only thing that cures it. Lifting, running, eating correctly. Busting ass and making progress. Getting up earlier and sleeping helps, also not smoking pot anymore has helped too. I still get nasty panic attacks but I find leading a testosterone friendly lifestyle helps tremendously


----------



## Bikous (Apr 11, 2018)

A lot of classes and duties, I downloaded even a program in which I gained experience for completing xD quests
Friends,something green.
Computer games, I know it sounds like a recipe for being no life: D
But in my computer games allowed me to earn some money and increase my confidence, after that I was not bored.
I recommend a game that you can play with friends


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm in a 12 step program, Celebrate Recovery ....... its been awesome getting together with other guys and talking about our sh** ...... we all have sh** ..... first time i've really been able to get it off my chest and talk about it

that and getting back in the weight room has helped me avoid depression


----------



## ccpro (Apr 12, 2018)

I get too mad sometimes, my doc said this is depression?  I definitely get anxiety from time to time....pretty bad.  I've been on lexapro (can't cum and you gain weight).  I've tried colonaprin(sp?) it helped but you have to take it every day.  I've had a standing order of xanax, can't say anything bad but it does make me tired....never forgot anything and have no addiction to it whatsoever...that's just me I only take it when I feel an attack coming on.  I think many of us are just malcontents...I'm not bipolar but definitely not enthusiastic about much!  I really try to keep myself in check, there are many others with real problems (just me thinking) and that puts things in perspective.  I have so much to be grateful for in family, friends, job, etc....but if you are predisposed to depression sometimes I think you just have to stay busy and remind yourself things aren't so bad.  I couldn't say this, I guess if my depression was really bad, but try to check your self your own set of standards.  Being conscious of our shortcomings can help us understand ourselves better.  Yes, thc does also help...better than drinking.  I'm a work in progress as we all are, just don't get caught up in giving in to a "crutch", life can be hard.  Stay positive and surround yourself with positive thinkers...negative people suck!  I'm better at talking than typing, if I can help I will..pm me.  Good Luck Bro.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 12, 2018)

ccpro said:


> I get too mad sometimes, my doc said this is depression?  I definitely get anxiety from time to time....pretty bad.  I've been on lexapro (can't cum and you gain weight).  I've tried colonaprin(sp?) it helped but you have to take it every day.  I've had a standing order of xanax, can't say anything bad but it does make me tired....never forgot anything and have no addiction to it whatsoever...that's just me I only take it when I feel an attack coming on.  I think many of us are just malcontents...I'm not bipolar but definitely not enthusiastic about much!  I really try to keep myself in check, there are many others with real problems (just me thinking) and that puts things in perspective.  I have so much to be grateful for in family, friends, job, etc....but if you are predisposed to depression sometimes I think you just have to stay busy and remind yourself things aren't so bad.  I couldn't say this, I guess if my depression was really bad, but try to check your self your own set of standards.  Being conscious of our shortcomings can help us understand ourselves better.  Yes, thc does also help...better than drinking.  I'm a work in progress as we all are, just don't get caught up in giving in to a "crutch", life can be hard.  Stay positive and surround yourself with positive thinkers...negative people suck!  I'm better at talking than typing, if I can help I will..pm me.  Good Luck Bro.



very, very well put brother


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2018)

ccpro said:


> I get too mad sometimes, my doc said this is depression?  I definitely get anxiety from time to time....pretty bad.  I've been on lexapro (can't cum and you gain weight).  I've tried colonaprin(sp?) it helped but you have to take it every day.  I've had a standing order of xanax, can't say anything bad but it does make me tired....never forgot anything and have no addiction to it whatsoever...that's just me I only take it when I feel an attack coming on.  I think many of us are just malcontents...I'm not bipolar but definitely not enthusiastic about much!  I really try to keep myself in check, there are many others with real problems (just me thinking) and that puts things in perspective.  I have so much to be grateful for in family, friends, job, etc....but if you are predisposed to depression sometimes I think you just have to stay busy and remind yourself things aren't so bad.  I couldn't say this, I guess if my depression was really bad, but try to check your self your own set of standards.  Being conscious of our shortcomings can help us understand ourselves better.  Yes, thc does also help...better than drinking.  I'm a work in progress as we all are, just don't get caught up in giving in to a "crutch", life can be hard.  Stay positive and surround yourself with positive thinkers...negative people suck!  I'm better at talking than typing, if I can help I will..pm me.  Good Luck Bro.



Awesome share!!!! I will say my major agreement is the stay with positive people...I am at that in life and had to drop some folks...but that’s life...this is because of what’s going on with the cancer...not depression but same thing trust me..thanks for sharing :32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> If I can’t do what POB mentioned then I tend to feed my manic tendencies by learning something new or picking up a hobby. My mind gets hyper focused on the new thing and I find myself having renewed energy.



This actually sounds like a hallmark of ADD.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 13, 2018)

I haven't faced depression myself. I have been diagnosed and medicated however I didn't feel I needed it then and have never felt empty even when empty. My wife however does have it. For over a year I pulled straws trying to fix what ever she was upset about until I realized there was no fixing her issues. She recently told me that she was depressed and had been battling it for some time. She made major life changes a little over a year ago and with them she lost her sense of purpose. Something she loved became her stress so she stopped doing it. That left a huge hole in her not having a purpose that had been such a staple for so many years. When she told me everything made sense. I couldn't fix her issues b/c they were secondary. Her true problem was she lost her purpose, what made her happy. So I have been helping my wife realize that when you make your love your work its bound to be just that your work. But when you do what you love and expect nothing back it stays a pure passion and will grow and complete you. Her passion is to dance. Years ago when we started our fitness journey together she did zumba and it saved her life. She then became an instructor and built a community around her classes. We are now working to create something special for people who are just looking for a fitness answer. My wife found zumba and is now in the best shape of her life thanks to starting with her passion (she strength trains now). I feel that she can keep her passion and help a lot of people get started by giving away the love of her dance to those people in need of something. The plan is to find her as many outlets to reach women in crisis or in need of a positive outlet. My wife can go and see if anyone wants to dance or work out etc. Purpose Refilled No hole in the soul. Dig it?


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

I can dig it brother.


----------



## bvs (Apr 14, 2018)

I struggle with depression, anxiety and ptsd. Meds have helped but after a serious relapse earlier this year, they have me on so many meds that i feel nothing. Im willing to try anything to help make things better


----------



## stonetag (Apr 14, 2018)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I haven't faced depression myself. I have been diagnosed and medicated however I didn't feel I needed it then and have never felt empty even when empty. My wife however does have it. For over a year I pulled straws trying to fix what ever she was upset about until I realized there was no fixing her issues. She recently told me that she was depressed and had been battling it for some time. She made major life changes a little over a year ago and with them she lost her sense of purpose. Something she loved became her stress so she stopped doing it. That left a huge hole in her not having a purpose that had been such a staple for so many years. When she told me everything made sense. I couldn't fix her issues b/c they were secondary. Her true problem was she lost her purpose, what made her happy. So I have been helping my wife realize that when you make your love your work its bound to be just that your work. But when you do what you love and expect nothing back it stays a pure passion and will grow and complete you. Her passion is to dance. Years ago when we started our fitness journey together she did zumba and it saved her life. She then became an instructor and built a community around her classes. We are now working to create something special for people who are just looking for a fitness answer. My wife found zumba and is now in the best shape of her life thanks to starting with her passion (she strength trains now). I feel that she can keep her passion and help a lot of people get started by giving away the love of her dance to those people in need of something. The plan is to find her as many outlets to reach women in crisis or in need of a positive outlet. My wife can go and see if anyone wants to dance or work out etc. Purpose Refilled No hole in the soul. Dig it?



Feel good stuff man, and good to see you around GSP!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 14, 2018)

bvs said:


> I struggle with depression, anxiety and ptsd. Meds have helped but after a serious relapse earlier this year, they have me on so many meds that i feel nothing. Im willing to try anything to help make things better



So sorry to hear this...I hope you find something ASAP to help...stay positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 14, 2018)

bvs said:


> I struggle with depression, anxiety and ptsd. Meds have helped but after a serious relapse earlier this year, they have me on so many meds that i feel nothing. Im willing to try anything to help make things better



Damn that's rough bro. Hoping all the best


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2018)

Bolu said:


> Stay always in the mist of positive people with positive minds



That'd go well on a bumper sticker. 

In reality most of us aren't going to quit our lives and go join a commune. 

The world is full of broken people. Good luck avoiding them. Instead try to be infectiously positive. You don't have to feel good to act positively/happy.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> That'd go well on a bumper sticker.
> 
> In reality most of us aren't going to quit our lives and go join a commune.
> 
> The world is full of broken people. Good luck avoiding them. Instead try to be infectiously positive. You don't have to feel good to act positively/happy.




oh you can avoid negative folks dear....trust me.....:32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> oh you can avoid negative folks dear....trust me.....:32 (20):



Not totally. Not if you go out in public.

have a job?

you ever drive?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Not totally. Not if you go out in public.
> 
> you ever drive?



lol we can't talk about strangers while driving...they don't count cuz you don't know them.....guess my deal is people you actually know that are negative..public isn't what I'm talking about:32 (20):

and no...since the cancer ...I'm not ready to drive again yet...just saying:32 (17):


----------



## NihilistFighter (Apr 24, 2020)

*Not always in your mind*

It's true the depression can be in your mind for some people but not all. For lots of people it's more than just a mental thing and they need help. You see a lot of war vets who think the same thing and don't see that they need help. They wind up killing themselves because they thought they could just tough it out when in truth they needed medical attention. You're right though. For lots of people it is a mental thing and they need to change their perspective. But it's not true for all.


----------

